# Field Shoots Around Texas



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

I am wanting to start shooting field and was wondering if there are any ranges around the Texas area? I know from the sticky there is one in Tyler Texas that I may try to go to, but are there any in Oklahoma, south Kansas, New Mexico? Thanks.


----------



## Davik (Apr 16, 2003)

www.texasfieldarchery.org They will have the Shoot Your Way Across Texas Field schedule up soon.


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

I know we're a good drive from you (but what isn't in west Texas), we'll be starting a field league in Oklahoma City shortly. We'll also be starting a FITA/900 type league in a week or so that will run on Sunday afternoon.

There will be a couple of field tourneys in OKC this summer as well as the OSAA State shoot.


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

JawsDad said:


> I know we're a good drive from you (but what isn't in west Texas), we'll be starting a field league in Oklahoma City shortly. We'll also be starting a FITA/900 type league in a week or so that will run on Sunday afternoon.
> 
> There will be a couple of field tourneys in OKC this summer as well as the OSAA State shoot.


Oklahoma City would be really good, because I've got some friends who live in Ripley (by Stillwater) and they will go with me. Do you know which Sundays? We're trying to get a schedule of some shoots we want to go to this year


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

jrmysell said:


> Oklahoma City would be really good, because I've got some friends who live in Ripley (by Stillwater) and they will go with me. Do you know which Sundays? We're trying to get a schedule of some shoots we want to go to this year


Check out TrosperArchery.com for the shoot schedule. I'll know more about the leagues next week. We have a club meeting on Monday so I'm sure those items will be finalized then. When I have more firm info, I'll make sure to post it.


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

Ok, cool thanks


----------



## kgoold (Aug 12, 2008)

I was talking to the guys at panhandle archery and they said theres a field range there in amerillo.


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

Unless they built it over the winter while we were being burried and had all of our major roads closed, we don't have one. We have some big range targets set up from 10 yards to 60 yards but they are all in a line kinda like this

_ (60yds)

_ (50yds)

_ (40yds)

_ (30yds)

_ (20yds)

_ (10yds)

_______________________ (shooting line)

We do set up a 3D course there too but only for our shoots


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

jrmysell said:


> Unless they built it over the winter while we were being burried and had all of our major roads closed, we don't have one. We have some big range targets set up from 10 yards to 60 yards but they are all in a line kinda like this
> 
> _ (60yds)
> 
> ...


Well there was suppose to be spaces in front of the lines showing that they aren't directly in line...maybe like this?


----------



## paperhunter (Oct 17, 2006)

http://www.texasfieldarchery.org/Tournaments.asp?type=Schedule


2010 joy!


----------

